# gesicht in pixelart umwandeln?



## mR.fLopPy (18. Dezember 2001)

hi!

folgendes problem habe ich.. ich hab da ein gesicht und möchte es wie auf dem the fast and the furious poster aussehen lassen.. jedoch bekomme ich dieses pixelmäßige design nicht auf die reihe.

kann mir jemand damit helfen..?

danke im voraus ;-)


----------



## lexi (18. Dezember 2001)

hab ma rumbrobiert.. 
Bild>Modus>Indizierte Farben..


----------



## L-Boogie (18. Dezember 2001)

hmm...
Ich hab eben mal ein wenig rumgetestet. (sprich an die aktuelle computer foto gedacht) 


Füg deinem Bild erstmal eine Einstellungsebene "Farbton/Sättigung" hinzu und mach aus deinem Farbbild ein S/W Bild.

Dann fügst du die Einstellungsebene "Gradationskurven" hinzu und bringst Lichter und Schatten relativ dicht zusammen. 

ungefähr so

Spiel einfach mal mit den Reglern rum. Dann sollte sich der Effekt den du haben wolltest eigentlich schon eingestellt haben.

Du kannst jetzt noch vom Originalbild eine Layerkopie machen, diese mit dem Gausschen Weichzeichner etwas (so um die 7  verwaschen und mit dem Ebenen Filter "weiches licht" über die original ebene legen. das macht das ganze etwas diffuser.

wenn du mehr körnung willst, kopier die weichgezeichnete ebene nochmal und pfeffer den körnungsfilter (in der gruppe strukturfilter) drüber (70 / 50 / klumpig). nachdem du den filter angewendet hast noch  unter ->bearbeiten ->verblassen körnung das ganze auf "negativ multiplizieren" etwas abschwächen

im großen und ganzen solltest du eigentlich mit der gradationskurve und der körnung rumspielen 

'n beispiel gibt es hier (nicht schön aber selten  geht ja nur ums prinzip

Anfang 
Ende


----------



## mR.fLopPy (22. Dezember 2001)

2lexi: woah danke für das bsp. hat mir echt weiter geholfen. ;-)

2L-Boogie: dank auch dir.. (dieser effekt ist mit ner anderen combo supa)


----------

